
N1ED: CKEditor for 2019 - yaaaz
https://n1ed.com
======
yaaaz
N1ED is add-on for CKEditor. It will add support of many widgets, File
Manager, Image Editor and support of responsive content (Bootstrap 4) to your
WYSIWYG editor.

